

A Scientist Predicts the Future - kseven
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/28/opinion/kaku-a-scientist-predicts-the-future.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
jimt67
When you don't specify how far ahead in the future you are projecting these
things to happen, technological innovations like "Robots Will Be Commonplace"
are quite easy to predict. Especially when he appears to be lumping much of AI
into the "robots" category.

I would much rather see a long form of this where he further explains why he
makes these predictions and when he sees them happening. I'll readily admit I
don't know what sells for the times but this opinion piece makes me feel like
I just wasted time (I guess I probably shouldn't have commented on it as well
to exacerbate the problem).

------
hrkristian

        10. Intellectual Capitalism Will Replace Commodity Capitalism
    

So he's predicting a future where we "trade in people"? What of those who are
not born into intellectual prowess. Will the divide become even larger than it
is today? That doesn't fit in with the tone of the article, which is
nauseatingly utopian.

------
junto
I pessimistically see a much worse future. A kind of cross between:

\- Orwell's 1984

\- Aldus Huxley's Brave New World

\- Philip K. Dick's Minority Report

\- Andrew Niccol's Gattica

~~~
a3n
I see a much more mundane dystopia, where almost no progress happens anymore,
as the US Congress clearly intends.

~~~
nickff
This is Huxley's "Brave New World", full of make work programs, opiates for
the people, and no change.

~~~
a3n
I would love a make work program that paid people at least subsistence.

------
loceng
This author isn't grounded in reality of how systems currently work - seems
trapped in purely theoretical thinking.

"Perfect capitalism" can't exist because for-profit businesses create and
maintain the frictions mentioned that would be greatly reduced.

There's a whole social/sociology and psychology of human behaviour layer
missing from these thoughts.

------
qhoc
#8 about aging repair is basically what's in Thor. Godin said they are not God
but just living being that can last up to 5000 years. Once in awhile, Godin
has to go into hyper sleep or something like that to repair his cells / DNA (I
assume).

They are just more advance version of Wolverine who can live hundreds of
years.

------
rivd
technology will overcome all problems, solve injustice and everyone will be
happy. sure.

no mention of climate change, ever-increasing debts, failing antibiotics or
social problems because of differences between people who can buy these
"cybermedicine" / body-parts-replacements and those who cannot.

